# 1976 Empire Green Machine Big Wheel trike



## thebicyclejungle (Jul 30, 2012)

WHee!!! Remember the sweet plastic big wheels? This one is a 1976 Green Machine big wheel made by Empire.  I think it's more rare than the Marx Green Machine that had adjustable black seat. I wonder how many of those are still out there? Plastic melts when u skid them, eventually they won't roll good with flat or cracked wheels, or some big kid thinks it's gonna hold them so they break. Huffy made a better repros in 2000's.


----------



## MarxGreenMachine (Oct 26, 2019)

In 1976 it was made by Marx.  I have one still in the original box, never assembled and never used.  I bought it 18 years ago as a collectible as I remember my brother and I getting two for Christmas 1976.  As a kid, It was the coolest thing ever at the time when others had regular big wheels.  Unfortunately, I have to figure out what to do with it now due to space constraints.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 29, 2019)

MarxGreenMachine said:


> In 1976 it was made by Marx.  I have one still in the original box, never assembled and never used.  I bought it 18 years ago as a collectible as I remember my brother and I getting two for Christmas 1976.  As a kid, It was the coolest thing ever at the time when others had regular big wheels.  Unfortunately, I have to figure out what to do with it now due to space constraints.



You could list it in the tricycle for sale section. In order to list you must include a pic, price, and location. V/r Shawn


----------



## MarxGreenMachine (Oct 29, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> You could list it in the tricycle for sale section. In order to list you must include a pic, price, and location. V/r Shawn




Yes, I will check that out Shawn.  It may be a good place to start.  I appreciate the feedback.  Thank you.


----------

